# Harvesting fruit fly larvae



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

It was suggested to me that I try fruit fly larvae on my skinny male azureus. How do I go about harvesting these? I have some newer cultures and the larvae are climbing up the sides but there's still flies in there. Maybe dump the flies out and use a toothpick or something to get the larvae and then replace the flies? I tried a search, but I kept thinking maybe different terms were used. Here is the guy mentioned above...I have had him about a week now.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I use Oz's method mentioned in this thread, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/24988-feeding-fruit-fly-larva.html


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

That's a good idea on the petri dishes, I will have to start doing that. As for now I used the plastic spoon, he seems to like them and so far has not left the side of the dish. Thanks, I just feel dumb for not searching that well or thinking a plastic spoon....


----------

